# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Service Manual Σκούπας AEG Electrolux ergo Essence 2000Trio

## pas2007

Ψάχνω το service manual της σκούπας AEG Electrolux ergo Essence 2000Trio (AE2000Trio)
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## klik

Γιατί, θέλεις να τη συνδέσεις στο computer και να διαβάσεις τα καταγεγραμμένα σφάλματα; :Biggrin:  Μήπως θέλεις τη λίστα με τους κωδικούς ανταλλακτικών;

----------


## pas2007

και η λιστα κωδικων καλη θα ηταν.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## klik

Μελίγο googleαρισμα βγαίνουν αυτά: http://www.ransomspares.co.uk/parts/...(90008373500)/

Αν ξέρεις τι έχει χαλάσει ή έχει σπάσει, το ζητάς από τον αντιπρόσωπο. Μόνο online πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρης λίστα. Είναι τόσο απλές κατασκευές οι σκούπες που δεν ασχολούνται ή δεν χρειάζεται να κυκλοφορήσουν ιδιαίτερες λεπτομέρειες. 
Τι πρόβλημα έχει;

----------


## pas2007

Ευχαριστώ πολύ
όταν την ανάβω ρυθμίζω τις στροφές στο τέρμα και το μοτέρ λειτουργεί σε πολύ χαμηλές στροφές. Όσο περνάει ο χρόνος οι στροφές ανεβαίνουν αυτόματα και μετά από 10 λεπτά περίπου η σκούπα λειτουργεί σε πλήρη ισχύς και χωρίς να κάνει κάτι άλλο παράξενο όπως περιέργοι θόρυβοι ή κάτι άλλο. Με 2 λόγια το μοτέρ στην αρχή ακούγεται να ξεκινάει με πάρα πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα και όσο περνάει ο χρόνος η ταχύτητα αυξάνεται όχι όμως απότομα αλλά σιγά σιγά έως ότου φτάσει στις στροφές που πρέπει. Η σκούπα ρουφάει κανονικά. 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το ποτενσιόμετρο ή ο πυκνωτής στο μοτέρ ή αλλάζεται όλη η πλακέτα; Να είναι καρβουνάκια, χαλασμένο τύλιγμα;
Από αύριο θα την ανοίξω και θα βάλω φωτογραφίες.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## klik

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το ποτενσιόμετρο ή ο πυκνωτής στο μοτέρ ή αλλάζεται όλη η πλακέτα; Να είναι καρβουνάκια, χαλασμένο τύλιγμα;


Αν το βάλεις σε άλλες στροφές ακολουθεί τη ρύθμιση σου; 
Πυκνωτή είναι μάλλον απίθανο να έχει το μοτέρ σου.
Καρβουνάκια έχει, μπορείς να τα ελέγξεις, αλλά θα περίμενα ελαφρά διαφορετική συμπεριφορά αν είχαν πρόβλημα.
Χαλασμένο τύλιγμα: μπααα θα σου μύριζε!
Μήπως έχει τραβήξει τίποτα νερά και έχεις υγρασία στο εσωτερικό;
Κανένα πυκνωτάκι στην πλακέτα μπορεί όμως να έχει πρόβλημα.
Μπορεί να υπάρχει και καμία ψυχρή κόλληση.

----------


## pas2007

Κοίτα όταν το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι στο Min των στροφών το μοτερ ίσα που λειτουργεί. Μετά από κάνα 10λεπτο επανέρχεται στα κανονικά του.
Εμένα μου πυκνωτής αλλά θα δείξει όταν βάλω χέρι.

----------


## pas2007

20150831_004208.jpg
Αυτό με τα βελάκια είναι ο πυκνωτής σωστά;

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την επιμονή σου να λες "*Ο* πυκνωτής". Πυκνωτές θα έχει επάνω στην πλακέτα, πιθανότατα όχι μόνο έναν, αλλά περισσότερους.

----------

